# Avoidable tragedy



## birdsforever

To All My Fellow Nodak Hunters,

The time has come for me to post a topic that pains me and one I wish didn't need to be written. I posted a topic on this forum a few days ago (Another Great NY Opener) with the story of a successful opening day and pictures of a proud harvest. Later the next day I was informed by my brother that our father, while out turkey hunting in the state of PA, was shot and killed by another hunter. I know we have all heard the stories of the person who was "accidentally" shot while hunting because they were mistaken for a deer or other form of game. I know I had never put that much credence into such stories because I always believed, "I could never make such a mistake." Well I'm here to tell you all that indeed it does happen, and in this case to two experienced hunters. My father hunted his entire life and knew what was right and what was safe. In light of that fact, he still made an error in judgment by wearing a red shirt underneath his camouflage shirt that was exposed and mistaken for a turkey by the man who shot him.

In that same vein, the man who shot him had a serious lapse in judgement by not CLEARLY identifying his target before shooting. Two terrible mistakes that led to one avoidable tragedy.

I guess the point I'm trying to make here is simple: I challenge all of us to be as safe as possible while we are out enjoying the sport that brings us so much happiness. Whether it's turkey or deer, grouse or pheasant hunting, remember the basic rules of safety that we all learned over the years. Know your target and what is beyond. We can never recall that shot once the trigger is pulled. In an instant, as in this situation, it is over and a life is lost while others are changed forever. No animal is so important as to not take an extra second to be sure of your target. There will be other opportunities in the future to harvest another animal. For my father though, that opportunity no longer exists.

We all have family to return home to at the end of a day in the field. They want to see us come home safe and with fond memories. If this post happens to affect even just one person in a positive way to be safer afield and perhaps save a life, then it was well worth the time to write and post here. I thank you all in advance for hopefully taking the time to read this post and for those who may be interested in reading the newspaper account of what happened, I have posted a link below.

God bless you all and be safe.

Scott

http://thedailyreview.com/news/charges- ... y-1.759851


----------



## jonnyr7

Hey man I am so sorry to hear that. There's nothing I can say to help, but thank you for using this tragedy to remind us all to wait that extra few moments before we shoot. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MossyMO

birdsforever
Very well worded considering you and your families time of grief. My thoughts, prayers and condolences to your your family.


----------



## birdsforever

To jonnyr7 and MossyMO,

Thank you both so much for your condolences as they are certainly very appreciated. Although it is a tough time for our family right now, I know that turkey season, at least around here, continues through the end of May. I wanted to do my part in trying to make sure we are all safe out there for the remainder of the season and in subsequent seasons to follow.

Thank you again guys from all of my family to those of you out there sending your thoughts and prayers.

Scott


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Thoughts and Prayers from Illinois.

1 stupid hunter has ruined hunting for and entire family. 
What I don't understand, at 30-40 yards, maybe 50, how could you not know what you were shooting at? The sad part is this happens all the time. Bow hunters, turkey hunters, c'mon, we're talking in your face close.


----------



## takethekids

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I appreciate your sharing this with us. I'll be printing this one off and sharing it with my hunting party on the openers from now on. Unfortunately, I have several of these stories to share with my friends each year.


----------



## Scott LeDuc

My condolences as well Scott...

I commend you for handling the situation with such class. Best of luck to you and your family!


----------



## birdsforever

To Scott LeDuc, Takethekids and Kelly Hannan,

I thank you all for your kind words and sentiments. Everyone's been so thoughtful these past few days and it is of great comfort to know that good-hearted, kind people still can be respectful these days. The resounding theme that seems to be popping up from people I talk with in person, to comments posted at the bottom of the newspaper article and to those made here; How does something like this happen? I cannot honestly answer what was going through the gentleman's head when he shot my father, no one can except him. All the speculation in the world doesn't change the final outcome.

Like I stated in my initial post, I just hope that this may help avoid such a tragic event for any of us in future. Thank you all again for your kind words, thoughts and prayers for me and my family. I will certainly share with them the thoughts of such a wonderful community as those posted here at NoDak.

Scott


----------



## blhunter3

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## duckjunky

Prayers sent. God Bless and God Speed.


----------



## ndfarmboy

Scott and family,
My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Rightontarget

My condolences to you and your family Scott,
God be with you all ,and help you all to heal.


----------

